# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Porodiljni dopust - pitanje

## Carlito

Zanima me kako se rješavaju papiri za porodiljni dopust. 

Naime otvorila sam porodiljni 45 dana prije termina i doc mi je dala doznake za 180 dana (4,5 mj. starosti djeteta). Mali je sad napunio 4 mj. pa me zanima da li za mjesec i pol dana koliko je ostalo do njegovih 6 mjeseci trebam tražiti doznake i odnesti ih u firmu ili je dovoljno otići na hzzo i dati zahtjev za produženje dopusta do godine dana.

Kad sam zvala hzzo rekli su mi da je dovoljno podnijeti zahtjev, a u firmi su mi rekli da moram donesti doznake pa molim pomoć.

----------


## miffy

Treba samo otići na HZZO i popuniti zahtjev za drugih 6 mj. porodiljnog dopusta, nakon čega češ i ti i tvoja firma dobiti rješenje o tome.

----------


## Carlito

OK. Hvala!

----------


## Točkica

Cure, ja sam dobila poziv da se do 16.7. javim u Hzzo zbog tog drugog dijela, zanima me moram li dati zahtjev da mi se prvi dio naknade (prosjek plaće) isplaćuje do *6 mjeseci starosti djetete* ili ću taj prosjek dobivati zaključno sa 16.7.?

----------


## berlinka

Moja prijateljica je otvorila porodiljni tek od rođenja djeteta, a inače je prijavljena na Zavodu za zapošljavanje. No, nemaju li i nezaposlene žene pravo na porodiljni 45/28 dana prije termina, i ako da, može li se to retroaktivno? Hvala na savjetima!

----------


## Minnie

Nemaju, njima rodiljni pocinje nakon rodjenja djeteta, jer je jedan od papira koji se podnose uz zahtjev i rodni list djeteta. Kod mama radnica je drukcije: one ne smiju raditi na samom kraju trudnoce, zato njima pocinje ranije.

Pogledaj tekst sa portala:


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=173&Show=1461

----------


## Minnie

Tockice, kad na socijalno odneses rodni list djeteta, mislim da ce oni sami regulirati visinu tvoje naknade po bebinoj starosti, do njenih navrsenih sest mjeseci.

----------


## berlinka

Hvala Minnie! :Smile:

----------


## lemona

Još malo o bolovanju. 
Mene zanima papirologija, nadam se da sam odabrala pravi topic. 
Dakle, dobila sam od ginekologa neku potvrdicu (partus praet. immm. ili nešto slično) da otvorim bolovanje radi trudnoće. Moram mirovati, drugo mi nije rekla. Doktorica opće prakse dala mi je potvrdu o privremenoj nesposobnosti za rad (šifra uzroka bolovanja 60) i ništa više, a sestra mi je rekla da to nosim poslodavcu. E sad, brinem se jer su mi tete iz hzzo-a rekle da im treba izvješće o bolovanju od dok. opće prakse i R1 od poslodavca da mi otvore bolovanje, a doktorica kaže da nema pojma o čemu pričam. Ko je tu lud i što nosim u firmu, a što hzzo-u? Ako netko zna, molim pojašnjenje.

----------


## Minnie

Doktorica te vjerojatno nije dobro razumjela: izvješće o bolovanju je ono sto zovemo "doznaka", za ostale papire lijecnica mozda ne zna, ali doznaka joj je jako dobro poznata: svaki ih dan potpisuje!  :Laughing:  

ER-1 ce ti dati poslodavac, i njega ces, zajedno sa doznakom nositi na socijalno. Tamo ce te na uvid traziti trudnicku knjizicu (barem tako rade u zadarskom socijalnom), i broj tekuceg racuna na koji ces primati naknadu.

U firmu ces slati kopije doznaka. Tako to izgleda kod mene u knjigovodstvu.  :Smile:

----------


## lemona

A ova potvrda o privremenoj nesposobnosti nije doznaka? I kome to onda ide? Otvaram bolovanje s 1.7. i mislila sam da tada moram donijeti er1 i doznaku (izvješće) u hzzo. Koliko znam o doznakama (a to nije puno) dobijaju se krajem mjeseca. da li onda bolovanje za 7. otvaram tek krajem, a ne početkom mjeseca?? zbunjena sam

----------


## Minnie

Potvrda o privremenoj nesposobnosti za rad je samo obavijest poslodavcu o otvorenom bolovanju. 

Doznaku ces dobiti krajem mjeseca, i tada ces otici na socijalno sa ostalim dokumentima (oko 20.07. ces s doznakom za srpanj otici prvi put, a dalje svaki mjesec tako, do otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta).

Potvrda je samo za poslodavca.

----------

Drage cure, da ne otvaram novi topic postavit cu pitanje ovdje: znam da se na porodiljni dopust ide 45 ili 28 dan prije poroda, ali moju frendicu zanima da li se može ići bilo kad i u tom međurazdoblju? Dakle, da li se na porodiiljno može ići npr 35 ili 40 dana prije termina?  i jos je jedna nedoumica: da li u Hzzo može poslati muža da otvori porodiljno, jer ce biti na moru ili bas moras doci osobno u Hzzo? I u tom slučaju, tebaju li neki posebni papiri?
hvala unaprijed na odgovorima

----------


## berlinka

Muž može sve sam srediti, to govorim iz vlastitog iskustva, a mislim i da na porodiljni može bilo kada u tom periodu.

----------


## lali

zanima me,ako se porodiljni otvara 45 dana prije poroda tj.termina,onda prvih 6 mjeseci zapravo ne odgovaraju pravim 6 mjeseci djeteta,a tako niti godinu dana,Dakle,ako imam pravo na porodiljni dopust od god. dana je li to god. dana od rođenja djeteta ili od otvaranja porodiljnog?Nadam se da ste me shvatili!

----------


## ivarica

od dana rodjenja. 
moras se vratiti na posao na djetetov prvi rodjendan (ali bas na rodjendan   :Mad:  (.
(osim ako je nedonosce, onda postoji mogucnost produziti pd do datuma termina)

----------


## lali

hvala,malo me zbunilo to što sam dobila doznaku za prvih 6 mj,koja neće odgovarati 6 mj. djeteta već 4,5.No, valjda znaju šta rade  :Smile:  
A šta se rodjendana tiče baš  :Mad:

----------


## ivarica

> Tockice, kad na socijalno odneses rodni list djeteta, mislim da ce oni sami regulirati visinu tvoje naknade po bebinoj starosti, do njenih navrsenih sest mjeseci.

----------


## lali

aha ,ok!hvala!

----------


## ina66

ja sam počela raditi 24.03. ove godine i od 14.07. sam na bolovanju-komplikacijama. knjigovođa me uvjerava kako neću primati bolovanje u 100%-tnom iznosu plaće jer nisam radila 6 mjeseci prije otvaranja komplikacija već tih već spominjanih 850kn, a i rodiljna naknada da će mi biti 1600kn.
prije ovog zaposlenja sam radila od 5.11.2001-1.10.2003. (uključen i porodiljni za vrijeme kojega mi je tekao staž).

s druge strane, prijateljica koja je rodila prije dva i pol mjeseca, a prvo dijete kad i ja, je uredno dobivala naknadu na komplikacijama i rodiljnu naknadu u skladu s prosjekom plaće (također je radila cca tri mjeseca prije komplikacija).

što je od svega točno i čemu se mogu nadati?

----------


## Minnie

Da bi se računala naknada na trudničkom bolovanje po prosjeku tvoje plaće moraš imati barem dvije isplaćene plaće na obrascu ER-1 (Potvrda o plaći, ali uz to presudan je i prethodni staž osiguranja, odnosno moraš imati šest mjeseci neprekidnog staža prije otvaranja bolovanja ili devet mjeseci staža u dvije godine.

Uspjelo je sve stati u jednu rečenicu.  :Laughing:

----------


## Minnie

U tvom slučaju, nemaš od 14.07.03. do 14.07.05. nemaš zadovoljen uvjet prethodnog osiguranja, i knjigovođa je u pravu, naknada na bolovanju će ti iznositi svega 850,00 kn.

Za naknadu na rodiljnom dopust nije bitan prethodni staž, tražiti ćeš novi izračun naknade, i ako ti u novi ER-1 uđu dvije isplate plaće, naknada će ti iznositi kao plaća (naravno, gornji limit na obveznom rodiljnom iznosi  4.250,00 kn, a na dodatnom 2.500,00 kn.).

----------


## ina66

hvala, Minnie
ovih 850 ću preživit, bilo mi je bitnije da mi ne zeznu rodiljnu naknadu

----------


## Ava

Nadovezala bi se na temu.
Dobila sam informaciju na Hrv. zavodu za zdravstveno osiguranje da mi je potrebno 6 mjeseci radnog odnosa da bi se računo prosjek za porodiljnu naknadu, a u slučaju 3 mj. radnog odnosa se ne računa prosjek, već se dobiva onaj minimum od 1.600,00 kn porodiljne naknade.
Da li to tako stoji.

----------


## Minnie

Pitaš baš za rodiljnu naknadu, ne za naknadu za bolovanje?

Za rodiljnu naknadu nije bitan prethodni staž, a za naknadu za trudničko bolovanje je presudan.




> Da bi se računala naknada na trudničkom bolovanje po prosjeku tvoje plaće moraš imati barem dvije isplaćene plaće na obrascu ER-1 (Potvrda o plaći, ali uz to presudan je i prethodni staž osiguranja, odnosno moraš imati šest mjeseci neprekidnog staža prije otvaranja bolovanja ili devet mjeseci staža u dvije godine


i





> Za naknadu na rodiljnom dopust nije bitan prethodni staž, tražiti ćeš novi izračun naknade, i ako ti u novi ER-1 uđu dvije isplate plaće, naknada će ti iznositi kao plaća (naravno, gornji limit na obveznom rodiljnom iznosi 4.250,00 kn, a na dodatnom 2.500,00 kn.).

----------


## Ava

Da pitala sam za rodiljnu naknadu.

Na što se mogu pozvati kad mi gđa. u HZZO kaže da će mi rodiljna naknada biti 1.600,00 kn, ako nemam 6. mj. radnog staža.

Pročitala sam gornje postove zato mi i nije bilo ništa jasno ili sam ja nešto krivo skontala.

----------


## Minnie

Sa weba HZZO-a, ovo ti je link na rodiljne naknade, tu ne postoji klauzula prethodnog staža:

http://www.hzzo-net.hr/osnovno/rodiljne_naknade.htm

a ovo je za naknade na bolovanju:




> Osiguraniku koji ne ispunjava uvjet prethodnog staža osiguranja naknada plaće za sve vrijeme trajanja bolovanja, pripada u najnižem iznosu naknade plaće utvrđene općim aktom Zavoda, *osim u slučaju ako je bolovanje prouzročeno ozljedom na radu ili profesionalnom bolešću, odnosno u slučaju korištenja prava na obvezni porodni dopust*.


http://www.hzzo-net.hr/osnovno/nakna..._bolovanja.htm

Oni sami su donijeli taj propis, i to oslobađanje za rodiljni dopust. Pozovi se na njih same, žena očito nema točnu informaciju.

Na žalost, prečesto se događa da same službenice na socijalnom daju krivu informaciju.

----------


## Ava

Hvala Minnie.

Samo da još svima okolo uspijem to dokazati.

----------


## berlinka

Žena na HZZO-u uvjeravala je mog muža da ne mogu otvoriti porodiljni dopust 45 dana, već 28 dana prije termina!!! Najnormalnije sam ga otvorila. Na žalost, znaju davati krive informacije...

----------


## lali

ja sam dobila papir tj. obavjest o porodiljskom dopustu od ginekologa na kojem piše termin i datum početka p.d. od svoje ginekologice za odnjeti na HZZO,tako da nemože biti zabune.

----------


## la11

i ja sam dobila taj papir i odnijela ga na socijalno

----------


## sandraf

a treba li s tim papirom od socijalnog ginekologa na kojem pise datum otvaranja porodiljnog otici prvo lijecniku opce prakse? ne bi li ona trebala dati doznaku za porodiljni?

i ako mi bolovanje zbog komplikacija zavrsava 10.08., a 11.8. pocinje porodiljni, je li dovoljno otici s doznakama na hzzo krajem 8. mjeseca ili treba i prije? to su onda pretpostavljam 2 doznake?

----------


## lali

trebaš sa tim papirom otići kod doktorice opće prakse.Ona će ti napraviti dvije doznake,jednu za komplikacije ,a drugu za porodiljni.Onda sa papirom i doznakama ideš na socijalno.Što se tiče vremenskog roka nisam sigurna da li do kraja mj. ili ranije-Meni porod. počinje 22.07. bila sam na socij. sa doznakama taj dan,ali mi je doktorica upisala krivu šifru pa su mi rekli da dođem u ponedjeljak,a ne do kraja mj.

----------


## trinity

ja imam pitanje vezano za vrijeme kad se na HZZO nose doznake za otvaranje porodiljnog dopusta.

u prvoj trudnoci sam ih odnijela 01.03.02. kad sam i potvarala PD

sada mi je PD zapoceo 01.08.2005. i kako sam bila na godisnjem odmoru poslala sam mamu da mi uzme doznake od doktorice i da ode na posao po ER obrazac. ona je sve to obavila krajem srpnja kad je racunovotkinja bila na poslu jer su inace svi na kolektivnom GO.

nakon toga je pokusala otic na HZZO i predat papire za PD i gospodja ju je tamo sprasila da ne treba doci prije kraja osmog mjeseca jer oni ionako isplacuju porodiljnu naknadu unazad. sad se pitam tko je tu lud i jel se sta promijenilo  zadnje 3 godine? zasto ja ne bi mogla vec sad odnijet papire, a oni neka novac isplacuju kad ih je volja?
zasto moram cekati do kraja mjeseca kad se radi o porodiljnom dopustu, a ne o bolovnju?

----------


## Loli

Ako te naknade toliko kasne, koliko prolazi od zadnje plaće (koja je početkom mjeseca) do prve naknade za bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći? Recimo, 1.10. odem na bolovanje, 5.10. dobijem plaću za 9. mjesec. Kad ću dobit lovu za 10. mj?

----------


## Minnie

To ti ovisi od socijalnog do socijalnog, odnosno od službenice do službenice.

Koliko sam shvatila, išla si po novi ER-1? Naknada na rodiljnom nasljeđuje onu sa trudničkog bolovanja, ako nije bilo prekida između bolovanja i rodiljnog. Ako je tako povoljnije za trudnice, ofkors, inače može tražiti novi izračun.

Ti sama tražiš novi izračun?

----------


## Minnie

Ovo gore je bilo za trinity.




> Ako te naknade toliko kasne, koliko prolazi od zadnje plaće (koja je početkom mjeseca) do prve naknade za bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći? Recimo, 1.10. odem na bolovanje, 5.10. dobijem plaću za 9. mjesec. Kad ću dobit lovu za 10. mj?


Lova stiže krajem mjeseca za prethodni mjesec. Za 10 mjesec će ti stići krajem 11.

----------


## trinity

> To ti ovisi od socijalnog do socijalnog, odnosno od službenice do službenice.
> 
> Koliko sam shvatila, išla si po novi ER-1? Naknada na rodiljnom nasljeđuje onu sa trudničkog bolovanja, ako nije bilo prekida između bolovanja i rodiljnog. Ako je tako povoljnije za trudnice, ofkors, inače može tražiti novi izračun.
> 
> Ti sama tražiš novi izračun?


Minnie, ja sam imala prekid bolovanja, o tome smo vec prije 2 mjeseca raspravile.
Mene samo zanima zasto sad moram cekati do kraja mjeseca za nosenje doznaka za PD, a prije 3 godine nisam morala.
Znam kad ide isplata novca i to uopce nije upitno, no zasto moram cekati kad na porodiljni idem i ovako i onako.....i tu se nece nista promijeniti

----------


## Minnie

Ali ček ček...

Ti si bila na bolovanju, pa si radila, pa si ponovno otvorila bolovanje (ovo te u stvari pitam), pa sa bolovanja otvaraš rodiljni?

Ili si bila na bolovanju, pa si radila, pa otvaraš rodiljni?

Ako je ovo drugo, zanemari me.  :Smile:

----------


## trinity

> Ali ček ček...
> 
> Ti si bila na bolovanju, pa si radila, pa si ponovno otvorila bolovanje (ovo te u stvari pitam), pa sa bolovanja otvaraš rodiljni?
> 
> Ili si bila na bolovanju, pa si radila, pa otvaraš rodiljni?
> 
> Ako je ovo drugo, zanemari me.


 :Smile:  ovo drugo : bolovanje, rad, porodiljnji

----------


## Paulita

Da li je moguće da se ugovor o radu produži za vrijeme porodiljnog? Naime, u 11. mjesecu mi ističe ugovor jer je na određeno.

----------


## Minnie

Svakako je moguće. Na poslodavcu je da odluči da li će ti produžiti ugovor, ili ne. To što si trenutno na rodiljnom za (ne)produženje je nebitno.

----------


## Paulita

Hvala!

----------

minnie, imam ugovor o radu od 1.06.-31.12- ove godine...
termin poroda mi je 25.12.
 dakle, porodiljski bi trebala otvoriti dok mi još traje ugovor.
pitanje: 
da li ja i onda imam pravo na tri godine porodiljskog ili samo na godinu(mislim zbog ugovora na određeno vrijeme)
hvala!

----------


## Minnie

Na tri godine. I zaposlene mame i nezaposlene mame imaju pravo na trogodišnji rodiljni za blizance, treće i svako slijedeće dijete.

Tebi je termin krajem prosinca? Onda ćeš svakako imati otvoren rodiljni dopust prije isteka ugovora o radu.

----------

:Love:  hvala!

----------


## tanjaa

da ne otvaram novi...
ginekolog mi je na trudničkoj knjižici napisao P.D. 1.9. (to je točno 37 dana prije termina).
s tim sam otišla kod dokt. opće prakse koja mi je dala "potvrdu o privremenoj nesposobnosti za rad", na kojoj piše u rubrici "očekivano trajanje bolovanja- 30 dana". (ne kužim zašto piše bolovanje kad ja otvaram porodiljni dopust.)
rekla mi je da to odnesem poslodavcu, a da krajem ovog mjeseca dođem po doznake. (inače, termin mi je 7.10.)
meni sada više ništa nije jasno.
1. zar to što sam dobila nisu doznake?
2. tko nosi moje papire na HZZO, ja ili moj poslodavac? (doktorica kaže da to moja firma radi.)


zbunjuju me..............

----------


## Minnie

To ti nije doznaka, ali zasto ti je to dala pri otvaranju rodiljnog, stvarno ne znam. 
Ocekivano trajanje obveznog rodiljnog je sest mjeseci djetetova zivota, odakle joj 30 dana? :? 

Na HZZO moze papire nositi poslodavac, a mozes i ti, ovisi o tvom poslodavcu i dogovoru s njim, odnosno o njegovoj praksi u ovakvim slucajevima.

U firmama za koje ja radim, u pravilu trudnice (ili neko iz njihove obitelji) same idu na HZZO.

----------


## tanjaa

Minnie, pa šta onda moram napraviti?
ja sam se nakon pola sata vratila i rekla joj: čujte, pa ja ne otvaram bolovanje, nego porodiljni, ona meni kaže, pa da, to ti je to.
šifra je nekava H1, ili 41, ne mogu točno vidjeti.
jel to to? 
ne znam zašto 30 dana, otuići ću opet tamo.

----------


## Minnie

Da, H1 je sifra za rodiljni.

Ne sekiraj se. Odi sredinom ili krajem mjeseca po doznaku, nju ti mora dati radi HZZO-a. Kad odes (ti ili netko drugi) na HZZO, to ce bit zadnje sto imas sa papirologijom prije otvaranja dodatnog rodiljnog (sa bebinih pet mjeseci).

----------


## tanjaa

hvala, utješila si me :Smile:

----------


## tanjaa

isla ja danas opet po te doznake kod doktorice i ne da mi, da dodem 26.9.
do kad trebam predati to na HZZO? jel do 5.10?
negdje sam to procitala, ali nisam sigurna.

----------


## miha

je, do 05. u sljedećem mjesecu (a isplata onda ide krajem tog mjeseca). tako svi doktori rade, ne brini - ne izdaju prije 25-tog. a onda kad dođeš u hzzo ispunit ćeš formular da ostaješ na porodiljnom 6 mjeseci (za početak), ispisat svoje osobne podatke i ostavit broj tekućeg računa i banku preko koje ćeš primat naknadu. to ti je to za početak, a kad se beba rodi onda opet ideš njima po bebino zdravstveno i predat zahtjev za one novce za opremu djeteta! sretno

----------


## tanjaa

miha, thanks.

----------


## Minnie

tanjaa, ti nosis doznaku u socijalno u Sibenik?

Datum koji je miha navela vrijedi za grad Zagreb, u drugim podrucnim uredima treba doznaku donijeti ranije.

Na zadarski socijalni doznake se nose do 25. u mjesecu, a doktori ih izdaju vec polovicom mjeseca. To je radi obracuna, podrucni uredi vjerojatno moraju ranije zakljuciti svoja potrazivanja po doznakama.

Provjeri prije u svom socijalnom (telefonom), za svaki slucaj.

----------


## tanjaa

minnie, sad sam zvala, kaze do kraja mjeseca da donesem.
nabrojila mi da moram donijeti:
Pk1
osobnu 
ugovor o radu
tekući rač.
doznake
trudničku knjiž.

i napomenula da moram ja osobno doci. 

treba li jos sto ili sam nesto propustila?

----------


## tanjaa

zaboravila sam reci: ja sam na pocetku trudnoce bila na komplikacijama mjesec ipo pa sam se vratila na posao.

----------


## Mala01

> je, do 05. u sljedećem mjesecu (a isplata onda ide krajem tog mjeseca). tako svi doktori rade, ne brini - ne izdaju prije 25-tog. a onda kad dođeš u hzzo ispunit ćeš formular da ostaješ na porodiljnom 6 mjeseci (za početak), ispisat svoje osobne podatke i ostavit broj tekućeg računa i banku preko koje ćeš primat naknadu.


Da li to znači ako mi porodiljni kreće od 26.12.05. da moram odmah otići taj tjedan kod dr. opće prakse da mi da doznake, i do 05.01.06 to odnijeti u HZZO?  :/

----------


## Lindsay

Imam pitanjce vezano uz porodiljni pa ću to na ovom topicu da ne otvaram novi. Možda je pitanje glupo ali pada mi na pamet: da li ako ja prekinem porodiljni sa 10 mjeseci djetetova života može MM uzeti porodiljni još ova dva mjeseca do djetetovog prvog rođendana?

----------


## Minnie

Moze, ako MM radi i ako se ti vracas na posao.

Mozda bi ti bilo bolje (kad vec planiras raniji povratak na posao) rodiljni prekinuti sa bebinih 9 mjeseci, jer ako otac djeteta koristi rodiljni tri mjeseca, ukupni rodiljni produzuje se za jos dva mjeseca (znaci, rodiljni bi trajao do 14 bebinih mjeseci).

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=173&Show=975

----------


## Lindsay

uf što si brza, hvala na odgovoru, vidiš nisam to znala

----------


## Kajo

ja sam pocela raditi 1.7.2005. a 29.10.05. sam otvorila bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoci. naknada za bolovanje mi je 850 kn pa me sad zanima kolika ce mi biti naknada za porodiljni dopust?

----------


## la11

i ja sam dobivala 850 kn na bolovanju,a sada porodiljnu naknadu dobivam 1600 kn.

----------


## TinnaZ

Možda stavljam citat na krivi topić, ali neka se nađe:



> _Zagreb, 23. siječnja 2006. godine                                                                                                                      
> 
> Poštovana,
> 
> povodom Vašeg upita zaprimljenog 19. siječnja 2006. godine u Direkciji Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje, vezanog uz tiskanicu Zahtjeva za produljenje rodiljnog dopusta, izvješćujemo Vas da ne postoji standardna tiskanica navedenog zahtjeva na našoj službenoj stranici tako da možete vlastoručno napisati zahtjev i predati u nadležni područni ured Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje. Da bi izbjegli stajanje u redu s malim djetetom, isti zahtjev može u područni ured predati Vaš suprug, ili ga možete poslati preporučenom pošiljkom.
> 
>  S poštovanjem,  
>                         D i r e k t o r                                                                                     dr.sc. Većeslav Bergman, dr.stom.,v.r.  
> _

----------


## martinaP

Ovako, ja sam malo zbunjena s tih prvih 6 mjeseci...
Od jučer sam na porodiljnom, termin mi je 20.07. Dr opće prakse mi je dala doznaku za period 16.06.-20.07. i rekla da kad rodim dođem po novu doznaku za prvih 6 mjeseci života djeteta. Pitanja:
1. Što ako prenesem? Jel' to znači još jednu doznaku između termina i poroda?
2. Je li se 6 mjeseci računa od prvog dana porodiljnog dopusta, ili do navršenih 6 mjeseci života djeteta? Zanima me zbog visine naknade.

----------


## koalica

Ja trudnoću vodim kod privatnog ginekologa i zanima me hoće li mi moći doc opće prakse otvoriti porodiljni samo na osnovu njegove preporuke.

----------


## berlinka

> Ja trudnoću vodim kod privatnog ginekologa i zanima me hoće li mi moći doc opće prakse otvoriti porodiljni samo na osnovu njegove preporuke.


Meni je moja otvorila, a davala mi je i neke uputnice po preporuci privatne ginićke.

----------


## ra

da ne otvaram novi topic - vratila sam se na posao mjesec dana prije isteka porodiljnog. trebam li to javiti na HZZO ili to ide automatski? bila je i promjena firme...
... a tamo se naravno nitko ne javlja na telefon....

----------


## Pastrva

Cure imam jedno pitanje.
Termin mi je 04.03.2007. a ugovor o radu mi ističe 31.12.2007. u slučaju da mi nakon toga poslodavac ne produži ugovor šta trebam napraviti i da li me može prijaviti neki drugi poslidavac do djetetovog 1 rođendana ili duže.

----------

